

Mind Hack - hassaanlatif

If you've had multiple epiphanies, have you ever tried to track the thought process behind your latest one and been able to bottle and reproduce it with any success? I tried but it's fleeting.
======
sj4nz
I find it is mostly luck, but you can engineer luck if you are receptive to
it. That means being prepared to capture your ideas anywhere you are and it
means having your mind relaxed enough to imagine and model solutions on any
kind of problem you're working on—Getting Things Done (David Allen's system)
goes a long way to engineering this kind of luck.

~~~
bigphishy
Luck is when preparation meets opportunity. So yes, in a way you can engineer
luck.

